# My house is haunted and the spirits like bettas lol



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

So I was very amazed by the app called Ghost Radar on my sisters iPhone, and had to buy it! 
It takes about 20 mins to warm up, the first few words are meaningless, then, the fun begins...
It was silent for about 30 mins, then I got up to feed the fish, and it goes 'feeding', 'fish', 'surrounded', 'seeing'.
I had not mentioned what i was doing out loud, and the iPad is brand new..I had never searched anything on the browser about fish or tanks, etc.
It also said 'beautiful', 'water','shore', and 'oxygen','changing' during a water change.
My friend walked into the room and it said 'cookie'....he was eating a cookie!
A commercial for collectible money came on and it said 'jefferson', 'banks'.
The only names it has said are Jeff, Henry, Joe, and Alice...Those are my bro in law, stepdads family name, my friend, and my roommates mother's name...he freaked out about that one...lol
It said Joe and 'tax' while I started writing an email to him...he's in prison for TAX evasion...whoa..lol freaky!!!
Mind you, I was writing the email on a non connected comp..
The spirits tend to come in waves, and it takes them lots of energy to manifest or talk, sometimes multiple ones talk at once...they comment on movies you are watching too lol...it said 'fox' when the Fox movie logo came up, and 'flying, noisy' during Star Wars TIE fighter battle. 

I have plenty more experiences with it, and apparently I'm not the only one...anyone else used this app??


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

<8[ Ghosts scare me. I hope those are all amazing flukes.

One more reason for me not to get an Ipad! XD


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

That's just straight up creepy...:BIGsurprise:


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

WOW. That's freaky....


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

You know it scared the crap out of me at first....but I figure spirits are always around us in some dimension ... Most are just humans like you and me lost on the journey to the other side...very rarely do people have a true malicious evil entity around...it takes them lots of energy to draw on to communicate in this level..I always say Thanks to the ghosts before signing off and hope they find peace. ;-)

Oh ya...and it said Funny after we were all laughing at a joke...I'm sure they remember enjoying the earthly pleasures they once had..


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Ghost radar? It sounds interesting.;-)


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

It was only a buck for the app, and it runs on iPhones, iPads, and iPod touch so far. 
Get it you guys!!! And share your experiences, I love paranormal stuff


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow! I want that app so bad... I've always wanted contact with spirits. Than again my house probably isn't haunted.

Well, most old houses are haunted, so maybe mine is. do you think a Betta spirit would try to communicate????? Like you hear a splash or they get the ability to speak?????


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

...That's just disturbing. In my opinion, anyway.


----------



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

Wow, that's...creepy. I usually like ghost stuff but I think I was with my ex for too long and would convince myself that the app was created by the government and it is saying all that because they are watching me. >_>


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wierd!


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

That is awesome lol, wonder if it works on a 2nd gen ipod touch? Yay jailbroken so I can try it lol.

o.o It says many things that are close to things related to me D:


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

demonicangel132007 said:


> Wow, that's...creepy. I usually like ghost stuff but I think I was with my ex for too long and would convince myself that *the app was created by the government and it is saying all that because they are watching me.* >_>


This.

I think it's an app that is aware of what's going on around you. I just don't see it being a ghost thing.

I do believe in ghosts, but this is just a little hard to believe.


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

It does sound kinda like random words, but I know they use some vox thing on those ghost shows. And they are kinda creepy too.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

I am keeping Pandora's Box closed on this one lol (I just read many reviews on this app and the same word keeps popping up-creepy) :shock:


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

My bro in law is a mad skeptic and he about pooped a brick when it said his name right before he called me on my cell...lol...

I was working on Danny's tank and in the other room iit goes off "Ship, Wreck, Sink, Animal, Stems" .... his tank is the ship wreck decoration w/ plants...hehe :shock:

I read the review where it said 'chest, disease" and the name of the lady's brother...she called him and he said he was having bad chest congestion...

I wonder if it also picks up your own thoughts, kinda like tarot cards are a visual to tap into your subconscious knowledge.

LOL...I took it into the bathroom and it goes "Tubes, Relief, Sea" hahaha


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

For me to be convinced the "spirit" would have to tell me who they are, when and how they died, and wht they did not cross over yet. I would then have to verify it. Telling me events that are happening around me is not proof that they are real "spirits".


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Woah. I want to try it, but I'm somehow afraid that it will be leaking my info to some outside source... >.>


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I just downloaded it. I'll have to give it some time to give my opinion. The thing is going bonkers from being right next to my surround sound while my husband plays Tron.


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

Vay - Ya it takes like 30 minutes to warm up and adjust to the environment, you can raise the settings all to 10 except signal timeout (keep at 1) & it will weed out terrestrial noise.


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

CrankyFish84 said:


> Vay - Ya it takes like 30 minutes to warm up and adjust to the environment, you can raise the settings all to 10 except signal timeout (keep at 1) & *it will weed out terrestrial noise*.


Like ET or something? :lol:


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah, once it got past all that it got very quiet. A little while ago it said fireplace. My neighbor has one but then, a lot of people do. The one thing I did find a bit creepy is that in all it's chatter (before it warmed up, so take it with a grain of salt) only one name showed up and that was Joe. My neighbor on the other side (named Joe) died in a pretty horrific car accident about a year and a half ago.


----------



## fflores (Dec 9, 2010)

Lol....


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

I was curious, and love all that is paranormal, so I just downloaded it and honestly right now I think it's a waste.

It said a couple of words that are meaningful, but I'd still like to know more how it works.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I think it will be much more useful if you keep a log. I let it go overnight and it was quiet for hours. Then around 2 in the morning it started registering things. When I noticed the times, something was happening every 5 minutes or so. I'm sure that's environmental and you'd certainly have to keep nightly logs to know what's normal in your environment and what's not normal. As a tool, used that way, I think it could be fun.


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

Is it Ok to leave the device on all night? I just worry the battery or memory or whatnot (I'm not good with technology lol) will burn up. I want to try to do a log though...
I am taking it to St Augustine in 2 weeks...Which is a super haunted city & I had "something"
breath on my neck & say "hey" in my ear last time I was there! Freaky!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

ohhhhh... that's creepy! x-x i couldn't own something like that. o.o it's bad enough i have a spirit that followed me home when i visited my grandfather's grave on Thanksgiving. >.> they might start leaking my info to whoever's around!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I leave mine on all the time. It's been on all morning and not saying much. It said two things at 2:24 but they had the same second interval of something else that was registering last night at exactly 32 seconds on the minute and then 58 seconds on the minute. I chalk that up to something in my condo or someone's condo. Since then it's been very quiet. Hasn't made a peep.

I went to bed with it at 100% power and when I woke up it was at 50%. I don't think it would get too hot. I've noticed these things don't seem to generate much heat. I guess if you were worried about it you could stand it up instead of laying it down. I did have to cover it with a cloth though. They say you can make it dim. I can't seem to do that with it. :/


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Okay so I'll add to the creep factor. It's been quiet since 2pm. The name 'Betsy' just popped out. My Grandmother's name is Betsy and so is her daughter. This is notable because my Dad, her son, was killed in a car accident in 2000 and I know if anyone wanted to get through to me, he'd be the one.

You know, I kept thinking maybe it's keeping track of what we're browsing or listening to what we say but my iPad has no mic and I can honestly tell ya'll that my Nana has no tech and isn't mentioned anywhere on the thing. In fact, I don't talk to her much at all, much to her irritation. So, more fodder for 'weird'.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I bought it to amuse myself, and it keeps interrupting my conversations and agreeing with my mother.

I was sitting at the TV with my Mom, and it said "Parent possibly angry". I was like... "Mom? Are you mad at me?" She said she wasn't, so she took the mail and trash cans in so my Dad would be happy when he got home. xD


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

FuulieQ said:


> I bought it to amuse myself, and it keeps interrupting my conversations and agreeing with my mother.
> 
> I was sitting at the TV with my Mom, and it said "Parent possibly angry". I was like... "Mom? Are you mad at me?" She said she wasn't, so she took the mail and trash cans in so my Dad would be happy when he got home. xD


:lol:


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

.... I just bought it. I'm going to a party in a couple of days and I'm going to enjoy this, LOL. Thank you.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

It's honestly entertaining. Especially once it's done warming up and doesn't go off for hours and then suddenly pipes up with something relevant. I could believe it was random if not for that. Not saying anything all afternoon and then only saying my Nan's name? Spooky.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

When I got home after work, I put it on to see if my house was haunted..no dice *lol* 

But after waking up, it was silent all morning, but it went bonker's when I turned my radio on..didn't stop chatting.

It did say "successful" and "husband" which I find disturbing.


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

VayGirl - Whoa...Unrelated, but it said "Betsy" to me too today. I'm sure it was just a "warm up" word the app rattles off as it adjusts to the environment, but still! lol 

And to dim the ipad, touch the small black button on the right...It won't turn it off unless you
are on the main screen with all the apps. Then hit the button again, and it will show the "slide across"
screen & go right back to the app. 

Keep the experiences coming guys...very interesting!  
Just be careful to not ask for "anyone" to come communicate with you...some on the ghoststudy forum
with more experience said once you start using these devices...it becomes a "beacon" & attracts other entities...be clear you only want civil & well meaning ones, invoke whatever religion/spiritual protection you choose...and have fun...fear attracts negative energy. 
BTW - It just said "magnet" as I wrote that. :shock:


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Reason's y I don't use a Ouija board, never tried it, really want to tho but can't.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I got a really good one. It made me kinda misty but in a good way. I was doing water changes today and listening to music in the kitchen. My Dad's favorite song used to be Angel by Sarah Mclaughlin (sp?). He absolutely LOVED her voice. So I put it on and I'm singing along and cleaning the tank and I'm thinking about him and missing him. I play it for him all the time and I tell him so.

I had the radar by my computer on the other end of the house all warmed up. I heard it say something about 30 seconds into the song and I walked into the other room to see what it said....which was "voice". That's it. It didn't say anything before or after (once it was warmed up). Very interesting.


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

Never ever ever use a Ouigi board!! Every Paranormal show Ive seen, says those things bring nothin but trubble to the people whove used them to contact ''the other side'' just for fun! This Iphone Ipad App seems ok but like the last reviewer said, once ''Others'' know that they can be heard by you with it, you could seariously startup the paranormal activity in your house with stuff you never heard or delt with before!!


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

My family, especially my mother, is really into the paranormal and Metaphysics. Growing up I learned a lot of things that is out of the norm. I have seen, heard, and dreamed about "unexplained" events and spirits. To make things worse we lived on a old army base that they turne into low income housings. There was ALOT of activity there. She told me once you start messing with the paranormal you are inviting the spirits in (good and bad) and it is hard to close the door. About three years ago I finally got rid of the "unexplained" (but not completly). It spooked the H outta me! I do not know what to take of this app you are talking about but please use caution cause I would hate for others to experience what I did. I hope it is just a clever entertainment purpose and not introducing others to the other side.


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

Random thoughts....

I think the reason Ouija boards get a bum rap is because they have been used for so long...Meaning,
older or ancient spirits/demons/whatever recognize them immediately & go "oooo I can have some fun with these people, look what they left out in the open!"... :twisted:

But computers haven't been around very long in human history...Not saying an app couldn't attract
a storm of bad energy you aren't prepared for...but it's probably safer to leave the app running (without saying things like, "ANYONE/THING want to communicate with me? ANYONE can use this! Please talk to me!") all day then leaving a Ouija board/planchette out. 
A medium told me if you choose to keep a board, keep the planchette away from it when not in use.
The real carved wood boards can be very beautiful & people frame them for art. 

Also, I won't be doing anymore EVP sessions in my home after reading what happened to others.
Another good tip is to not treat the spirits like performing trick ponies...demanding a noise or word,
will make nicer ones flat ignore you...and bad ones pissed off...lol 

Happy hunting ;-)


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

When I was a much younger girl, I worked as a babysitter for a family who had a ghost in their house. It wasn't a very active ghost but it was very pranky when it was active. For the most part I'd undo what 'he' did without comment. I think that helped keep the activity down.

The thing he did the most was turn the exhaust fan on over the oven. It happened at least a couple times a week. Never when I was in the house though. I was always outside smoking or sitting by the pool. I'd just come in and shut it off. My boss used to hear it whispering or calling her name. She'd run upstairs and lock herself in her bedroom. I think that's why she was targeted. She used to freak out.

I only actually saw it once. And in fact, according to my boss, I was the only one to ever see it. Really, I had no time to be scared. I didn't know what I'd seen until after it was gone. I thought it was one of the kids because it was child size and peeking around a corner. I found all three kids watching TV when I turned around and went back in the den.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

vaygirl said:


> When I was a much younger girl, I worked as a babysitter for a family who had a ghost in their house. It wasn't a very active ghost but it was very pranky when it was active. For the most part I'd undo what 'he' did without comment. I think that helped keep the activity down.
> 
> The thing he did the most was turn the exhaust fan on over the oven. It happened at least a couple times a week. Never when I was in the house though. I was always outside smoking or sitting by the pool. I'd just come in and shut it off. My boss used to hear it whispering or calling her name. She'd run upstairs and lock herself in her bedroom. I think that's why she was targeted. She used to freak out.
> 
> I only actually saw it once. And in fact, according to my boss, I was the only one to ever see it. Really, I had no time to be scared. I didn't know what I'd seen until after it was gone. I thought it was one of the kids because it was child size and peeking around a corner. I found all three kids watching TV when I turned around and went back in the den.


sounds like the house I grew up in lol there was alot of paranormal activity and most of it spooked me out. The only spirit that felt comforting was from my family cat Snowball who passed away from cancer. I seen his spirit many times.


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

AWWW Man...I wish my past beloved pets would visit me.  I miss them all. But I hope
they are all happy, we gave them good burials & planted a pretty tree over them all. 

My friend & I went to a very nice cemetery (not scary, peaceful & smelled like flowers) today.
It was overcast & sprinking, so we couldn't walk around with our recording equipment....We found a mousaleum & went inside for 10 minutes, just observing the ornate graves & wondering
about the symbols on people's stones. His ear immediately started ringing, and my whole body felt charged with energy/tingly. Again, not scary, just different.

We sat & asked if anybody friendly would like to sing, talk, or interact with us, they are welcome to & thanked anyone for trying. 

On playback at home...We can hear clear as a bell, old timey PIANO music & birds chirping (as if inside the building) for about 30 seconds. I'm cleaning it up on a program called "Audacity"... still figuring it out & my headphones suck  I'll definitely be investigating again.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

CrankyFish84 said:


> AWWW Man...I wish my past beloved pets would visit me.  I miss them all. But I hope
> they are all happy, we gave them good burials & planted a pretty tree over them all.
> 
> My friend & I went to a very nice cemetery (not scary, peaceful & smelled like flowers) today.
> ...


 He was the only animal that ever visited me after his passing. He use to come to me in dreams also. I remember many times waking up and swearing that he was not dead and he was still alive. It was so real....eventually when reality set in and I realized I was dreaming the longing for him started again but deep down I still thought he was alive


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I've always wanted to investigate that stuff. Mainly because of working for Corrine in that house. I think once you see something like that, you're always looking for answers. Or trying to prove you're not crazy as a loon.

When we first moved into this house, a handful of mornings I woke up in an absolute panic because it felt like something was shoving me down into my mattress and I couldn't move. I have never been that terrified, even now. I've since learned that's something that happens to a lot of people called sleep paralysis. I thought I was being tormented by an evil ghost. Hehe. Sometimes it's not paranormal at all.


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

Vay - Yes I've had sleep paralysis too, a few years ago when I was very stressed out & things were rough at home. It's soooo scary & feels like someone sitting on your chest or choking you...and you can't scream even though you try...I think it's the same chemical in your brain that causes Deja Vu feelings...the right/left brain having a technical malfunction. lol 

I got some phantom piano music @ a local cemetery a few days ago! And it was totally silent 
there. I didn't even have to "clean up" the recording like most EVPs require to be audible. 
I don't like those whispery EVPs, if it takes too much work to clean up, I toss it. 
Next time I'll kindly ask the spirits to shout loudly


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

One or two times I woke up gasping for air. I could swear someone took the breath outta me! I do want answers for many things. I will never discredit anything especially if I had actually experience with something. If the reason comes up to be rational Im okay with that too.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I really want to try this out at my Dad's. Supposedly an Indian woman was scalped in his front yard a long, long time ago (the house is from the 1800's, I believe). The house has always had a creepy, "haunted" feel to it, like you're always being watched. I believe it's haunted, though I've never experienced anything myself because I was rarely there. Anything that might've been paranormal I probably convinced myself otherwise, lol. I don't like that house at all.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i lived in a trailer on some super old property for almost 10 years. there was a few spirits there, but they never harmed us, or played any real pranks on us. the most we'd get was a glimpse, a whisper, a touch. one day, though, i was playing Playstation and had a cereal bowl in front of me. the thing tipped over, without me touching it. x-x then, there was the time i saw a ghost. it looked like a white flame with a very peeved off "jack-o-lantern"-like face.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Sometimes you can convince yourself it's nothing. The kids I babysat were not supposed to be told about it. But my being a 19 year old doofus, I eventually told them. Besides having 'him' knock a box over abd seeing him peek around a corner I remember the biggest thing he ever did. He never did ANYTHING right in front of you. It was always when you were in another room.

The kids and I were downstairs and we heard a loud bang come from the second floor. I had told them by then and they wouldn't go up and look. I honestly didn't think it was anything paranormal. I went up to Michael's room and found his shadow box, that had been hanging on the wall, on the floor. It was probably 8 feet from where it had been hanging. The wire on the back of it wasn't broken and the hook was still on the wall. Something would have had to lift it off the hook and toss it to get it that far. I think if that would have happened right in front of me, I may have run from the room.... I may have been screaming. But honestly I think that's why he DIDN'T do it in front of you. He was a considerate guy.

The other interesting thing about this was that my Mom and Dad owned a house in the same neighborhood in DE when I was a baby and they both told me, my whole life, that house had been haunted.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i'm watching reviews of it on youtube. what do the different colored dots mean? i get that they're spirits or whatever, but why the different colored dots?


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

I would like to know that too?


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

It has to do with the strength of the signal. Red is very strong, blue is very faint (I think... I don't have it in front of me.)

Edit - Looked it up. Red is strongest, then yellow, green and blue is weakest.

Edit edit... what'd I do?


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Edit: Headdesk. Thanks VG ;D


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

it's kinda neat. makes me want an ipod touch, or whatever. xD

i do know, i brought someone home with me on Thanksgiving. >.>; i went with my aunt and sister to visit my aunt's mother's grave, then my dad's father's grave. that night, i felt someone(or something) run their finger down my spine. woke me up, and made me arch my back. i reached back, thinking the dog stretched and her paw hit my back or whatever, and she wasn't there. o.0 creeeeepy.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I've had a few freaky experiences with spirits myself... I lived in an older house for about 8 years, and there were always strange noises and whatnot. And of course that creepy feeling you get when you can feel someone's presence who isn't there. My parents always reassured me that "oh, don't worry, it's nothing!". 8 long years I endured that. It wasn't until recently that my mom finally admitted "oh heck yeah that house was haunted."... She just didn't want to scare me. 

As a kid I always had a messy room. Papers, homework, toys, everything ended up on the floor. One night as i was settling down for bed I heard a *crinkle, crinkle* and I screamed bloody murder. The air wasn't on, I didn't move, I didn't have any pets at the time, nothing. just crinkling paper or plastic or something. Of course my mom rushed in only to find her daughter with the "deer caught in headlights" look. lol ... To this day I still think there was something walking around in my room. I would get that creepy feeling all the time at night too to the point where I'd get up, turn on the light, and search for whatever was creeping me out. Aaaaand that ghost used to read Harry Potter with me. I'd get the feeling whenever I was reading it at night. Only that book though.

My mom has a few stories too. One of which involves a little orb that liked to float across the floor really fast. She was in her room one day when she saw something gray float across the floor from the dresser to under the bed... (I should mention she is an arachnophobe) ... so she freaked out. hardcore. She even made my step dad help search for whatever it was... If it was a mouse or a spider, it'd still be down there, right? They didn't find a thing. 

Another one involves the kitchen cabinets slamming for no reason. Long story short she was sitting in the living room and she heard the cabinets in the kitchen opening and shutting a lot... so she thought my step dad came upstairs from his office to get his pills before bed. she heard footsteps going back downstairs so she went down to go talk to him... The office was empty. 

I'm SO glad nobody told me these stories until after I moved out.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

My boyfriend's room I really think may be haunted. Before they moved in, a girl died in her sleep(senior 96, her desk is still in there and that is written on it)

She's not mean or scary, and Nathan has her under control, when things get creepy he tells her to leave and she does. She does love the reptiles though, we hear noises and tapping a lot on the tanks. I've never really believed too much about ghosts, and even now I don't really know what it is I have experienced or what I believe! But it is pretty cool. It's a weird feeling, but as long as I know I am in control and I don't further invite any to come do any harm.. I'm fine! 

So for my ghost experience I've basically only been around a regular teenage girl who wants to know why there are so many animals in her room, lol!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

she's curious about the reptiles! not many people get to see any up close, and she may have never seen any before she passed. :3


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

This is like telling ghost stories on Halloween. lol


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

i know i am still 10, but i am still WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY creeped out by ghosts and stuffs, even though there not real, im still crepped.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

i cant read this, ill be having nightmares, and daymares!


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

i dont WANT to read this stuff but i end up reading it anyways and scaring myself.... i dont like to be scared but i end up making myself scared.... its complicated.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't think it's smart to mess around with stuff like that......
I feel this way because it is not a game, it seems like all fun and games and no harm done but it will draw you further in and mess with you in evil ways.
I may sound like some conservative uptight person but I know this for a fact.

People have there own choices to make, I am only saying my opinion and what I know is true.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

...... What?


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

im only ten soooo....... again WHAT?


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Sorry, ^^;
I was just saying I don't agree with messing with Ghosts and things like that.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh, i agree you might not reilize if you've done wrong, and make them mad.


----------

